# Design Toscano Warehouse Sale May 14-16



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Anyone else going? I'm leaving in just a couple of minutes.


----------



## scarysistersara (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi BlueFrog- did you buy anything? I went today and I was a little disappointed- there was less merchandise than usual and prices were pretty high. I wanted one of those huge angels in the last room buy the loading dock- this year they were $198.00, they usually go for under 100.00. I saw things that I bought in the past for under $10.00 going for $30.00 and up. I did enjoy walking around looking at some of the cool stuff, prices are supposed to be lower on Sunday


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm actually a little bit frightened by how much I spent. Granted, I was picking up gift items, stuff for my house, and items for this year's AND next year's haunts, but still.... yikes. I'm going to start a thread in General about the haul once I've recovered.

I arrived at about 15 minutes before opening and it was clear they'd started well before the published start time, because people were walking out with armloads of stuff. 

I went back today for a few odds and ends and the place was as empty as a robbed tomb, and almost as quiet. I think the staff must have gotten the hint that the damaged merchandise was overpriced because they were already taking some deep discounts compared to yesterday. That may also be a response to criticisms about damaged examples of an item being marked for more $$ than mint overstock of the exact same thing! I noticed several items where that was the case, and overheard others mentioning it as well. 

Today I realized the swords for this set of armor are removeable and quite nice. For $40 for the set NIB I had to have them:

http://www.designtoscano.com/product/code/CL3480.do

I can't imagine there will be much left to be clearanced out tomorrow. I so wish I had space for that life-sized Komodo monitor with the bumped nose and broken tail.....

T


----------

